# Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest



## austria2017 (16. Mai 2017)

*Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Hallo Leute!

Seit längerem lese ich hier schon passiv mit und finde eure Ratschläge, Tipps und Meinungen recht interessant.

Diesmal habe ich ein Problem bzw. ein Problemchen, das mich schon 2-3 Jahre beschäftigt. Es ist nicht "groß" aber es nervt. Im Voraus recht herzlichen Dank für Ratschläge und Tipps!

Ich bin im Besitz eines Lenovo Thinkpad P70 Workstation Notebooks und sporadisch tritt der Effekt ein, dass der Notebook beim Hochfahren beim "roten Lenovo Logo" hängen bleibt. 

Wie das im Detail aussieht, habe ich als Bild diesem Beitrag angehängt.

Auch ist mir das schon beim alten Lenovo Thinkpad T550 aufgefallen, Lenovo Bug?

Ich kann es nicht beeinflussen, wann dieses Verhalten auftritt, jedoch kann ich sagen, so 2-3 Mal im Monat. 

Mein Thinkpad hängt an einer Steckdosenleiste, ist es vielleicht das?

Auch habe ich das Bios resettet, die Bios Boot Einträge überprüft und dementsprechend eingestellt, dass die Systemplatte als Erstes angeführt ist (siehe Bild). Bios ist auch aktuell. 

Sämtliche USB Geräte habe ich schon überprüft .. konnte aber auch keinen Übeltäter ausfindig machen.

Und das Notebook wegen so einem Fehler "einzuschicken", halte ich für überflüssig, weil der Technische Service von Lenovo eh mehr oder weniger zu wünschen übrig lässt, bzw. will ich den Notebook wegen so einer Kleinigkeit nicht ausser Haus geben.

Hat vielleicht wer einen Tipp oder kann vielleicht wer eine Richtung aufzeigen, in der ich den Fehler suchen muss?

Systemplatte / Ram sind auch ohne Fehler! Was einen technischen Fehler ausschließt ist das, dass dieses Verhalten auch schon ab und zu beim T550, meinem Vorgänger Notebook war.

Wie schon mitgeteilt, ich habe keinen Einfluss auf das Auftreten dieses Verhaltens, aber es nervt halt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*



austria2017 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Besitz eines Lenovo Thinkpad P70 Workstation Notebooks und sporadisch tritt der Effekt ein, dass der Notebook beim Hochfahren beim "roten Lenovo Logo" hängen bleibt.


Wie alt ist das Gerät?


----------



## austria2017 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Das Gerät ist inzwischen 9 Monate alt. 

Aber wie bereits erwähnt, auch am vorhergehenden Gerät ist dieser "Effekt" aufgetreten, dass hin und wieder der PC beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Bootlogo stehen bleibt.

Und in X-Foren konnte mir nicht weitergeholfen werden, weil immer nur die Antworten kommen .. "schicke das Gerät ein", oder stelle Secure Boot Off, Installiere neu etc..

Wegen so eine "Lapalie", auch unter dem Hintergrund, dass das am T550 auch schon war, schicke ich sicher das Gerät nicht ein, Secure Boot ist off, und neuinstalliert wurde schon öfters.

Zudem stelle ich fest, dass ich mich schon EDV-technisch etwas gut auskenne und nicht von gestern bin. Also Treiber und Bios sind alle auf aktuellstem Stand und wegen sowas wird das Gerät sicher nicht eingeschickt.

Vielleicht weiß ja wer von euch Rat. Danke.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*



austria2017 schrieb:


> Das Gerät ist inzwischen 9 Monate alt. .


Ab zu Lenovo.

Wenn die feststellen, daß Du wegen einer Lappalie in das Gerät eingegriffen hast, kannst Du die Restgarantie in den Wind schreiben.


----------



## austria2017 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Danke für die Antwort. Aber - hast du meinen Beitrag im Detail durchgelesen?

Das selbe Verhalten war auch schon am Thinkpad T550, also muss es irgend eine Gegebenheit eben sein, was dieses Verhalten verursacht und ich hätte mir eben hier gewünscht, dass der Fehler eingegrenzt werden kann.

Wegen sowas, was nur sporadisch auftritt, und wo ich mich bisher immer damit abgeholfen habe, dass ich dann den Ein-/Ausschalter betätigt habe, dann gings wieder - schicke ich kein Gerät ein.

Vielleicht weiss ja wer eine Lösung?

PS: Wieso hätte ich in das Gerät eingegriffen?!


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*



austria2017 schrieb:


> Wegen sowas, was nur sporadisch auftritt, und wo ich mich bisher immer damit abgeholfen habe, dass ich dann den Ein-/Ausschalter betätigt habe, dann gings wieder - schicke ich kein Gerät ein.


Deine Sache.
Garantie verlängert sich nicht.



austria2017 schrieb:


> PS: Wieso hätte ich in das Gerät eingegriffen?!





> neuinstalliert wurde schon öfters.


Und Du denkst, das kann man nicht nachweisen?

Nimm mal die Steckdosenleiste raus.


----------



## austria2017 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Sorry, du kennst dich ja scheinbar ganz toll aus... Aber eine Neuinstallation ist noch lange kein Grund, warum die Garantie flöten geht!!!!!


----------



## airXgamer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Ich glaube ihr redet hier gerade ein bisschen an einander vorbei, zumindest ich weiß nicht wo du eingegriffen haben solltest und @wuselsurfer meinte ganz sicher nicht die Neuinstallation.

Ich gebe jetzt mal Standartempfehlungen (auch wenn ich damit nicht an Erfolg glaube):
RAM mit Memtest86 checken
CPU mal stressen und Temperaturen überwachen.
Mal Windows ohne Treiberinstallation neu aufsetzen, wenn dann irgendwas gar nicht geht (z.B. Touchpad) nur diesen Treiber installieren. Windows findet mittlerweile eigentlich bei Neuinstallationen immer den richtigen Treiber (außer für (meist grüne) Grafikkarten).

Zu guter letzt: Versuch mal ob Linux vom USB Stick aus gebootet auch hängt.


----------



## austria2017 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Danke. Alles schon probiert.


----------



## amdahl (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*



> Und in X-Foren konnte mir nicht weitergeholfen werden


Ich frag einfach mal: warst du mit deinem Problem auch schon im Thinkpad-Forum? Wenn dir irgendwo online geholfen werden kann dann da.

Allgemein kann ich auch nur dazu raten mal den Support zu bemühen. Du schreibst dass du wegen so einer Lappalie das Gerät nicht einschicken willst.
Aber um in X-Foren das Problem zu schildern und zu erklären was du schon alles versucht hast und warum du nicht den Support um Hilfe bittest geht auch ganz schön Zeit drauf.
Stichwort "Einschicken": Die erste Stufe ist dass du den Support anrufst und versuchst das Problem am Telefon zu lösen. Die zweite Stufe ist dass ein Techniker vorbei kommt. Du müsstest nämlich Vor-Ort-Service haben mit einem P70, kein bring-in.


----------



## austria2017 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Hätte mir mehr erwartet hier von euch Tipps...Insiderwissen...


----------



## amdahl (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Mehr als den TIPP im Thinkpad-Forum zu fragen und das INSIDERWISSEN dass dein P70 nicht eingeschickt werden muss kann ich nicht bieten. Tut mir leid dass wir dich enttäuschen


----------



## austria2017 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Natürlich wurde auch im Thinkpad Forum nachgefragt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*



austria2017 schrieb:


> Sorry, du kennst dich ja scheinbar ganz toll aus...


Kommt davon, wenn man so jede Woche ein Thinkpad einrichtet. 



austria2017 schrieb:


> Aber eine Neuinstallation ist noch lange kein Grund, warum die Garantie flöten geht!!!!!


Abgesehen von Diener indiskutablen Besserwissermentalität solltest Du mal die Garantiebedingungen durchlesen.


----------



## austria2017 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Hallo Wuselsurfer,

ich bin ja durchaus gewillt auch aktiv am Problem zu arbeiten, jedoch geht durch eine Neuinstallation noch lange keine Garantie flöten, wo hast du das gelesen. Bitte um Quelle!

Und auf was zieht deine Aussage ab "Kommt davon wenn man so jede Woche ein Thinkpad einrichtet"?

Was ich jetzt aktiv gemacht habe:

1. Bios zurückgesetzt - softwaremässig
2. CMOS Reset gemacht (Bios Batterie abgeklemmt)
3. Speicher ein und ausgebaut
4. SSD ein und ausgebaut
5. 2. SSD ein und ausgebaut

Diagnose durchgeführt; keine Fehler.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*



austria2017 schrieb:


> Und auf was zieht deine Aussage ab "Kommt davon wenn man so jede Woche ein Thinkpad einrichtet"?


Ich richte fast jede Woche ein Thinkpad ein.



austria2017 schrieb:


> 1. Bios zurückgesetzt - softwaremässig


Das betrachten die meisten Boardhersteller aber als Eingriff in die Firmware, also Hardware.

Einen "Lenovo-Bug" gibt es nicht.
Bei den letzten 20 Lenovos ist mir jedenfalls keiner aufgefallen.

Und bei so einem Gerät würde ich es nach wie vor einschicken.


----------



## austria2017 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Danke für deinen Comment. Mit Bios zurückgesetzt - softwaremässig meine ich - ins BIOS gegangen und auf "Defaults" geladen, also Einstellungen auf Standard gesetzt.

Und das ist kein Eingriff in die Hard oder Software, ausserdem gestattet es Lenovo zB und teilweise andere Hersteller auch, das man CRU´s selbst austauscht, und auch selbst Bios Updates durchführt ohne den Garantieanspruch zu verlieren. Beispielsweise darf man bei Lenovo RAM/SSD selbst tauschen ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Anders schauts aus, wenn man das Gerät aufschraubt und das Base Cover zB entfernen möchte, da wirds dann eng und da wird dann Lenovo sagen, keine Garantie mehr ... - nur zur Aufklärung!


Wenn man in Google eingibt, notebook hängt start logo - dann findet man unzählige Beiträge.

Siehe hier: notebook hangt start logo - Google-Suche

Viele haben auch schon mal so ein Problem gehabt. Bei den wenigsten war es Motherboard Schäden.

Und dieses Verhalten tritt sporadisch auf, ohne mein Zutun, ich kanns nicht reproduzieren; und wegen sowas den Notebook einzuschicken, mag ich noch vor mir herschieben, weil es eben vielleicht 2-3 Mal im Monat ist und bisher habe ich mich immer damit abgeholfen, dass ich den Ein-/Ausschalter gedrückt habe (Kaltstart), dann gibs wieder.

Das muss doch irgendwas sein, was dieses Verhalten verursacht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*



austria2017 schrieb:


> - nur zur Aufklärung!


Ich bin 30 Jahre im PC-Handel ... .


austria2017 schrieb:


> Viele haben auch schon mal so ein Problem gehabt. Bei den wenigsten war es Motherboard Schäden.


Dann schick das Teil endlich ein und hör auf rumzujammern.


----------



## austria2017 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Alles Recht und schön. ABER: Ein Bios Update oder ein Rücksetzten auf Defaults im Bios ist noch lange kein Grund Garantieanspruch zu verlieren. Und bei Lenovo gibt es CRUs... https://support.lenovo.com/at/de/solutions/hf002201


Vielleicht könnten wir wieder zu meinem Problem zurück... Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## austria2017 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Also wenn irgendwer konstruktiv was dazu sagen kann oder mir helfen kann, dann danke ich dafür!


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*



austria2017 schrieb:


> Ein Bios Update ... ist noch lange kein Grund Garantieanspruch zu verlieren.


Ich schrieb schon, daß das viele Hersteller anders sehen (MSI, ...).
Das sind meine Erfahrungen als Serviceingenieur mit vielen defekten Mainboards im Service.
Deine kenne ich nicht.



austria2017 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir wieder zu meinem Problem zurück...


Die Lösung habe ich Dir doch mehrfach genannt.
Wenn Du sie nicht annimmst und ständig weiter diskutieren willst wegen eines sporadisch auftretenden Startfehlers, bin ich raus.


----------



## austria2017 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Gibts im Hardware Forum irgendwen anderen auch noch ausser dir? Deine Erfahrungen als Serviceingenier in allen Ehren, aber wegen sowas gleich einschicken.... ne....


----------



## airXgamer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Votiere auch für einschicken.


----------



## austria2017 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Ach, ihr versteht mich einfach nicht hier!

Alle Kommentaren hier großes Kompliment, aber ich bin zu 95 % davon überzeugt, dass es irgend eine Kleinigkeit ist, da eben drauf zu kommen..hmm, schwierig!


----------



## airXgamer (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Wenn Neuinstallation und BIOS Reset schon nicht helfen und sowohl im Thinkpadforum als auch hier keiner weiter weiß, kann man nur noch einschicken. Bei einem alten Gerät (keine Garantie mehr) würde man noch zu Zerlegung und neu Zusammenbau, neuer Festplatte, eventl. Kühlpaste usw. raten in der Hoffnung das Teil irgendwie wieder ans laufen zu bringen (oder mit dem Fehler leben). Da du aber Garantie hast: einschicken.


----------



## austria2017 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Danke. NOCHMAL zum xten Male:

Dieses Verhalten (bleibt beim roten Lenovo Logo stehen), tritt nur SPORADISCH auf. Ich kann es nicht beeinflussen. Vielleicht 2-3 Mal im Monat. Bisherige Abhilfe: Kaltstart. Dann gibs wieder. Also ich bringe das Notebook sehr wohl zum Laufen. 

In den oben verlinkten Google Suchergebnissen berichten sehr viele User von ähnlichen Problemen, Ursache waren teilweise USB-Geräte, Ports, Bios Update ...

Also das Gerät geht schon wieder an und läuft dann ganz normal ohne Probleme. Auch Diagnostics lieferte keine Fehler.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Ich tippe auf einen Defekt des Mainboards. S-C-H-I-C-K D-I-E V-E-R-D-A-M-M-T-E K-I-S-T-E E-I-N! Und stell Dich nicht an wie ein Prinzesschen. Wenn Du onsite Support hast, lass den Techniker zu Dir kommen. Schau mal in die Preisliste, was das Teil kostet. Keine Fummelei, bei einem Notebook dieses Kalibers hat Lenovo dafür zu sorgen, dass alles perfekt läuft. Ein Freund von mir hat bei seinem W540 (quasi-Vorgänger) zweimal das Board und einmal das Display tauschen lassen. Bei diesen Geräten zickt Lenovo nicht rum und es geht auch ganz schnell.


----------



## austria2017 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Blöd gefragt; wie lange dauert so ein Tausch eines Motherboards?


----------



## rabe08 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

onsite max. 2 Tage. D.h. Technikertermin vereinbaren, Techniker kommt, arbeitet, geht wieder. Beim Einschicken max. 5 Tage. Habe aber auch 2 erlebt, wenn es perfekt läuft. Konnte gar nicht glauben, dass die wirklich schon repariert hatten. Bei morgens wegschicken sind 3-4 Tage die Regel. Wenn Du es abends wegschickst, immer einen Tag draufrechnen.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

check hier mal mit Deiner Seriennummer den Supportstatus Lenovo Services und Garantie | Lenovo Germany

Dann weißt Du, ob der Techniker zu Dir kommt oder das Notebook zum Techniker. Weise beim Call aufmachen direkt darauf hin, dass "dieses extrem nervige Problem nur sporadisch auftritt. Aber immer noch zu oft!"


----------



## austria2017 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Das ist wirklich sehr nett von dir - danke. Allerdings müssten dann alle Leute, oder der Großteil der von solchen Problemen berichtet, Motherboard Probleme haben..... Hmm...


----------



## rabe08 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Ich sage mal so: Lenovo-Service-Techniker neigen dazu, "Mainboardschaden" zu diagnostizieren. Und das Mainboard zu tauschen. Dann ist in der Regel das Problem behoben. Ob es das wirklich war, oder ob es wirklich nötig war, keine Ahnung. Wie gesagt, mein Freund hat zweimal das Board getauscht bekommen. Und wenn dann alles gut, frage ich nicht weiter nach.


----------



## austria2017 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

Ich habe eh 5 Jahre VOS .. (extra abgeschlossen), seitdem ich die CMOS Batterie resettet habe, läuft alles einwandfrei ... hmmm

Natürlich war es bisher so, dass der Fehler - rotes Lenovo Bootlogo und stehenbleiben - sporadisch gekommen ist, ich konnte es nicht reproduzieren, also kann es jederzeit wieder passieren und muss ich halt abwarten, ob
das "Stromlosmachen" (30 Minuten), was gebracht hat.


----------



## austria2017 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Notebook (Lenovo Thinkpad P70) hängt beim Hochfahren beim roten Lenovo Logo fest*

tja zu früh gefreut, heute ist das wieder aufgetreten, dann wieder Notebook über Ein-/Ausschalter betätigt, und seit dem wieder Ruhe.

Hmm, dann habe ich stuck boot logo in Google eingegeben, und es gibt sooooo viele Einträge und alle Leute die das schreiben, bei denen sieht es so aus, als ob diese das gleiche Problem haben.

Und bei allen kann ja nicht das Mainboard kaputt sein; also ich bezweifle doch sehr stark, dass Mainboard für dieses Verhalten verantwortlich ist. Weil - es tritt nicht immer auf, nur sporadisch, und das war beim alten Lenovo auch schon so...


----------

